# Bilder zusammenschneiden



## Avariel (4. Dezember 2001)

Ok Leute, was Grafik betrifft bin ich ein Vollnewb. Eins gibts aber, das ich als Webmaster dauernd mal brauchen könnte.
Gesetzt den Fall ich erstelle eine Grafik mit schwarzem Hintergrund und einem Enter-Schriftzug. Dann speichere ich das ganze als Grafik ab und wills in ´ne Website einfügen. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass der Rand um den Schriftzug dann so ca. 10 cm in alle Richtungen beträgt. 
Und nun zur Frage: Wie kann ich das Bild so zusammenschneiden, dass sich der Schriftzug in der Größe nicht verändert, ich aber trotzdem nur einen schwarzen Rand von vielleicht ca. 0,5 cm hab?

Im vorraus schonmal danke für die Hilfe

Avariel


----------



## IQzero (4. Dezember 2001)

hä???
ich versteh nich so ganz was du machen willst bzw wo das problem liegt...


----------



## Psyclic (4. Dezember 2001)

ähm wieso erstellste den button nich direkt OHNE rand *g* ?

also ich kenn mich mit corel draw nich riklich aus...aber ich denk das is nich viel anders als bei allen grafik programmen

mach ne auswahl um den button bzw die ebene wo er drauf liegt...
STRG+C (kopieren) Datei--> Neu masse des buttons eingeben falss das nich automatisch geschiet...STRG+V ( einfügen )

Feddich


----------



## Avariel (4. Dezember 2001)

*OK Danke*

Ok, danke

Ich habs schon rausgefunden. Mein letzter Versuch auf dem Gebiet war mit irgendwo einem Schrottprogramm. Mit Corel ging´s einwandfrei (nachdem ich herausgefunden hatte, das man den shit nicht speichern, sondern exportieren muss)


----------



## Flame (18. Dezember 2001)

*höhö*

tipp:

1. erstelle mit dem Viereck ein solches
2. fülle es mit schwarz
3. nimm das textwerkzeug und schreib "enter"
4. markiere es und klicke rechts auf z.B. weiß
wenn du 2 mal unten rechts auf das farbige vieck klickst, dann kannst den rand einstellen. nimm haarlinie

so nun kannst da teil als jpg, gif oder sonst was exportieren.
aber hast es ja schon gefunden.

bei weiteren fragen, steh ich dir gern zur verfügung.
kannst mich alles fragen. ab version 4 bis dato


----------

